# Aktuelle Federgabel für 95er Zaskar LE



## Sascha123 (7. Juli 2009)

Habe heute bedauerlicher Weise eine Ausverkaufsmeldung meiner bereits bestellten Federgabel (RS SID Race 2007) bekommen. Jetzt muss halt eine aktuellere Alternative her. 

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit den Canti-Gabeln:

*[FONT="]Magura DURIN RACE 80 mm[/FONT]*

*Manitou R7 Carbon 80 mm*

*Rock Shox SID Race 80 mm*

*Rock Shox SID Worldcup 80 mm*

Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen für den Biketyp? Wäre für sämtliche Hinweise wirklich dankbar.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## salzbrezel (7. Juli 2009)

Das würde ich alles nicht machen. Eine alte Sid/Duke (die nur mit U-Turn) mit 63mm sind in dem Fall das Höchste der Gefühle! 
Schönes Beispiel, wie es aussehen würde (von den vielen Spacern mal abgesehen)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6103499&postcount=1
Schau mal, wie hoch das Tretlager kommt, die Geometrie ist im Eimer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (7. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Info!

Das sieht wirklich nicht toll aus. Zudem steht es auf der Couch auch nicht besonders glücklich.

Das waren auch definitv 80 mm? Wenn ja, werde ich meine Entscheidung garantiert überdenken. 

Mein Rahmen hat 18 Zoll aber das dürfte auch keine große Rolle mehr spielen, oder? Ich frage deshalb so genau, weil ich mir bis dato keine Federgabel einzeln gekauft habe. Die klebten immer irgendwie schon am Bike.


----------



## B-Ston3D (7. Juli 2009)

Schau mal bei Benutzer Versus sein türkises Zaskar. Da ist eine 80mm SID eingebaut und die passt ganz gut.


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Juli 2009)

Das sieht schon wieder gaaaanz anders aus! 

Dann schwanke ich eigentlich nur noch zwischen der SID und Magura.


----------



## B-Ston3D (7. Juli 2009)

Eine niedrig bauende 80mm Gabel scheint zu gehen. Ob das auf die aktuellen SID, DURIN zutrifft...


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Juli 2009)

*SID Worldcup* *80 mm*

Einbauhöhe: 453 mm +/- 5 mm bei 80 mm Federweg

*Magura Durin Race 80 mm*

Einbauhöhe: 453 mm

Das wird glaub ich dann zu eng!


----------



## B-Ston3D (7. Juli 2009)

Die SuFu sagt: SID
2005 --> 445-450mm
2001 --> 440 mm

So ein cm macht ne Menge aus.


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Juli 2009)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> Die SuFu sagt: SID
> 2005 --> 445-450mm
> 2001 --> 440 mm
> 
> So ein cm macht ne Menge aus.



Bei den Modellen stimmt das auch! Die 2005er sind jedoch seit Ewigkeiten ausverkauft und die 2001er gibts selten in hervorragender Gebrauchtqualität.

Ich werde am Wochenende mal weiter suchen, ob es für die neuen SIDs bzw.Maguras nicht auch Spacer gibt.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## burschilan (8. Juli 2009)

Ich habe in mein ´94 Zaskar LE eine 2008er RS SID Team mit 80mm verbaut. Sieht gut aus und baut nicht zu hoch. Ich habe mich für diese Gabel entschieden da man die auf 63mm Traveln kann, was ich aber nicht gemacht habe. Ich kann die Tage mal ein Bild machen.
Gruß
Björn


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich habe schon mal eine aktuelle FOX F80 RLC auf 60mm getravelt. 
Du kannst jede 100er Fox auf 80 traveln und jede 80 auf 60 traveln. 
Man muss auf der Luft-Seite nur einen Spacer montieren. Ähnlich wie bei aktuellen Rock Shox-Gabeln.. Ist zwar net so timecorrect aber damit hat man aktuelle Technik in seinem Klassiker..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (8. Juli 2009)

burschilan schrieb:


> Ich habe in mein ´94 Zaskar LE eine 2008er RS SID Team mit 80mm verbaut. Sieht gut aus und baut nicht zu hoch. Ich habe mich für diese Gabel entschieden da man die auf 63mm Traveln kann, was ich aber nicht gemacht habe. Ich kann die Tage mal ein Bild machen.
> Gruß Björn



Das Bild interessiert mich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Juli 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie bei aktuellen Rock Shox-Gabeln..



Und das hab ich mal kurz für die 2009er RS SID WorldCup versucht irgendwo herauszufinden.  Bis dato vergebens! Bei älteren (ausverkauften) Modellen stets gelegentlich dabei.

Habe am Wochende aber mehr Zeit und werde da noch mal genauer suchen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sascha123 (9. Juli 2009)

So jetzt hab ich eine aussagekräftige Info:

Die 2009er SIDs können nicht mehr auf 63 mm getravelt werden. Zumindest nicht offiziell.


----------



## oldschooler (11. Juli 2009)

doch ,können sie. hab im federforum mal angefragt und es geht wie früher auch.. einfach nen spacer mehr rein...


----------



## Sascha123 (11. Juli 2009)

Danke für deine zusätzliche Info!

Ich habe aber von mehreren RS Vertriebspartern die Info bekommen, dass es zwar derartige Möglichkeiten gibt aber die offiziell nicht mehr beworben werden. Damit ist gemeint, dass die Gabeln anscheinend dann nicht mehr die gleiche Perfomance bringen wie die älteren Modelle.

Wissen tue ich es natürlich nicht! Woher auch? Aber ne neue SID World-Cup kostet locker 700 und da ist man schon etwas skeptischer.


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2009)

kauf dir ne alte wc und travel die auf 60mm... durch die gestiegene ueberlappung wird das teil evtl sogar steifer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (12. Juli 2009)

Ne alte Worldcup wäre auch meine erste Wahl. Gibts leider so gut wie nirgends und auch nicht in NOS.

Für die alte WC aus 2005 in silber würde ich sogar töten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

guggst du mal hier: klick_mich

nicht nos, aber sieht perfekt aus. UUUND passt perfekt in ein bb zaskar!


----------



## Sascha123 (13. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> guggst du mal hier: klick_mich
> 
> nicht nos, aber sieht perfekt aus. UUUND passt perfekt in ein bb zaskar!



AAAAHHHH!  

Die hätte ich sofort genommen! Die Schafthöhe ist aber defenitiv zu kurz. Mein Bike hat 18 Z0ll und ich bin knapp über 1,80m.

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

bist du sicher??? 
hmmm wuerde ich mal nachmessen,... ansosnten die kaufen und dann kannst du ja noch nach einer "defekten" suchen und dann kombinieren,... das umbauen ist ein kinderspiel.
koenntest dann auch eien bruecke/tauchrohre einer wc einbauen, dann haste silber und carbong! 

ich hab ein 20zoll cube und bim kanpp190 gross. ich hab halt keine spacer drunter und einen recht flachen vorbau. da passt das au


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Juli 2009)

Zaskar + SID WC ?   Da hab ich hier doch was stehen.........






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

bist du assi! es ihm auch noch unter die nase halten PP


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Juli 2009)

Nee Du, wollte nur zeigen wie es aussieht wenn man beides verbindet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

schon klar  aber flat/riser/spinergy gefallen mir pers. net sooooo.
und an ein zaskar muss meiner meinung nach au kein carbong dran


----------



## Sascha123 (13. Juli 2009)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Zaskar + SID WC ?   Da hab ich hier doch was stehen.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Die geht doch bestimmt noch ab?


----------



## Sascha123 (13. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bist du sicher???
> hmmm wuerde ich mal nachmessen,... ansosnten die kaufen und dann kannst du ja noch nach einer "defekten" suchen und dann kombinieren,... das umbauen ist ein kinderspiel.
> koenntest dann auch eien bruecke/tauchrohre einer wc einbauen, dann haste silber und carbong!
> 
> ich hab ein 20zoll cube und bim kanpp190 gross. ich hab halt keine spacer drunter und einen recht flachen vorbau. da passt das au



Ich habe mal nachgemessen. Das Steuerrohr hat eine länge von ca. 11cm. Dann kommt noch der Steuersatz dazu, dann sinds bestimmt schon 14 cm. Die Beispielgabel ist definitiv zu knapp. Leider.

Ne alte wc zu finden ist schon wirklich schwer und auch selten ein Schnäppchen.

Für eine NOS würde ich aber schon tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Juli 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:
			
		

> Die geht doch bestimmt noch ab?





Ja und wie die abgeht! 



Bei mir sind es auch 11cm Steuerrohr + 3cm Chris King + 4cm Thomson = 18cm (+ 1cm Spacer + 1cm Schaft welches oben rausschaut = 20cm). Also 18,5cm sollten es wohl schon mindestens sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

hmm:
173mm - 110mm rahmen = 63mm 
63 - 21mm steuersatz (crankbrother cobalt) = 42mm  
der f99 braucht davon sogar nur 32mm

PASST!

Steuersatz
F99


----------



## Sascha123 (13. Juli 2009)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es auch 11cm Steuerrohr + 3cm Chris King + 4cm Thomson = 18cm (+ 1cm Spacer + 1cm Schaft welches oben rausschaut = 20cm). Also 18,5cm sollten es wohl schon mindestens sein.



Die komplette Konstellation habe ich eigentlich auch im Auge. Wegen dem Ausbau der Teile können wir ja nochmal sprechen.

Sollte ich keine silberne mehr kriegen, schaue ich mal, ob ich nicht noch irgendwo die 2007er in weiß finde.


----------



## Sascha123 (13. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hmm:
> 173mm - 110mm rahmen = 63mm
> 63 - 21mm steuersatz (crankbrother cobalt) = 42mm
> der f99 braucht davon sogar nur 32mm
> ...



Könnte so wirklich klappen! Aber ich will eigentlich lieber nen silbernen Chris King und einen Thomson.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2009)

der cobalt is au silber und den f99 gibt es (zumindest in der f139) auch in silber.

aber du kannst natuerlich au suchen, ob du mal noch ne sid mit 200mm findest


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Juli 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Die komplette Konstellation habe ich eigentlich auch im Auge. Wegen dem Ausbau der Teile können wir ja nochmal sprechen.
> 
> Sollte ich keine silberne mehr kriegen, schaue ich mal, ob ich nicht noch irgendwo die 2007er in weiß finde.





Ja drüber reden könnte man mal aber passieren wird da wohl nix.   
Also wenn es nicht unbedingt eine WC sein muss dann sieht auch ne Team ganz gut aus. Hat(te) glaube ich versus mal in seinem Zaskar. Einfach etwas ausschau halten, kann ja nicht sein das niemand seine SID verkauft.


-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/192360/cat/all <-


----------



## Sascha123 (15. Juli 2009)

So ich bin jetzt endlich fündig geworden. Preis war auch halbwegs in Ordnung.

RS SID Worldcup 2008 White (Neu), 80mm auf 63mm reduzierbar.







Ist zwar kein silber, passt später aber auch gut dazu, wenn nicht sogar noch besser:









Welche Farbkombi ich nun für den Vorbau und die Sattelstütze nehme? Irgendwelche Tipps?

Der Steuersatz wird wahrscheinlich silber bleiben?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Juli 2009)

Gabel ist heute gekommen (freu) und ich öffne das Paket und sehe:

*Rock Shox SID Worldcup Modell 2009 / Disc only*



Entweder lässt sich das Anfang der Woche noch beheben oder die Suche geht weiter.


----------



## goegolo (18. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einer Magura Quake Air? Die baut mit ihren 75mm sehr niedrig und passt bei mir perfekt im GT Tempest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann empfiehlt Versus auch immer ganz gerne die Manitou Skareb... 
Habe ich auch für mein 19" Zaskar gekauft (leider noch nicht verbaut, da mein ChrisKing beim Zoll liegt )

Zum Beispiel hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358029&highlight=manitou+skareb

.


----------



## Sascha123 (18. Juli 2009)

Hi,

die genannten Gabeln sind auf jeden Fall Alternativen. Jetzt warte ich erstmal die Reaktion des Händlers ab und dann werde ich die Gabeln auf jeden Fall genauer ins Auge nehmen.


----------



## Sascha123 (23. Juli 2009)

Sollte ich diesmal mehr Glück haben?

Ich habe im letzten Winkel Deutschlands einen kleinen Bikehändler gefunden, der die SID WC 2008 (weiß) in seinem Lager hat. Und was noch viel besser ist, er verkauft sie für etwas über 500 im Ausverkauf. Sollte die tatsächlich am Samstag ankommen, wäre das ein Schnäppchenpreis, da es noch Anbieter in der Bucht gibt, die die Gabel für 1000 anbieten.

Mal schauen....


----------



## Sascha123 (24. Juli 2009)

Der Fred kann dicht gemacht werden.


----------



## Sascha123 (24. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist die Gabel nach drei Stunden schon wieder für 3 Wochen weg. 

Sie geht jetzt zum RS-Service und wird auf 63mm umgebaut. Bin mal gespannt was ich dafür abdrücken muss? Ich melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Sascha123 (11. August 2009)

Ging schneller als erwartet. 

Gabel ist nun auf 63mm umgebaut.

Die Kosten hierfür empfande ich extrem kundenfreundlich: 20 inklusive Versand!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briareos (14. August 2009)

Hallo Sascha, erstmal GRATZ  dass alles nun doch ein gutes Ende genommen hat.

Hast du jetzt die 2008 oder 2009er SID genommen?

Und was gewiss einige andere Interessieren wird. Welche effektive Einbauhöhe hat die Gabel nun, wenn sie auf 63 umgebaut ist. 

Munter bleiben
Der Bria


----------



## Sascha123 (14. August 2009)

Die RS WC ist eine 2007er, denn danach ist gibt es keine offiziellen 63mm-Umbauten mehr.

Die Einbauhöhe liegt nun um die 44cm, habe es aber noch nicht nachgemessen. Zum Vergleich 100mm haben bei der RS SID ca. 48cm Einbauhöhe.


----------

